# Tired of Ice building up under my wipers, Made a 12V Heat Tape! Pics!



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, when I'm plowing, I've got the defrost heat cranked, window down so it's somewhat comfortable in the cab. I'm trying to melt the snow that builds up under the wipers return stroke. I'm saying "There has to be a better way".

So, I did a little poking online to find the recipe for a 12V heat tape since I couldn't find one to buy. It says "Cut and splice so it's 1/10 the original length". Makes sense 12V is 1/10 of 120V.

Went to lowes, Bought a 30' tape designed for keeping gutters thawed. $31

Cut the 120V pigtail off.


Measure 3' (1/10 of 30')

Cut and Splice the two inner white conductors, these represent the black (hot) and white (common) in a 120V system. The outside braided copper is the green or (ground) which is not used here.



Heat shrink and Tape.

Fuse it, and toggle switch.

Lay it under the wipers, attach with cable ties.

I'll let you guys know after the next storm how it works.

Tim


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I am interested to see if it will actually get hot enough while driving.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

i'm interested if this works out for you.....


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I dont understand what it will do all the way down there


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Between where the wipers "Park" and the wire, I get ice and snow packed bad. It's so bad sometimes the wipers can't even return to the lowest point.

I guess the thought is, Keep it thawed at the bottom and it should never build up to the wiper.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know about you guys but I run the "Winter blades" in the Winter. You know, the kind that has the rubber covering the metal parts of the blade. Works like a champ! Almost never any ice and I was plowing pretty much a week straight last week we had so much snow.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

I brought mine in the house and washed them in the tub. then let them dry good....
Then I sprayed all the joints and the upper portion of the rubber with FLUID FILM.....
Last storm I had No...Zero....Zippo... Ice build up on my wipers. 1st time ever of not having to slap the sheet outta them while out on my route.


----------



## KCB (Jan 22, 2006)

I feel your pain, and think this is a great idea. I would put it inside. Wedged between the dash and the windshield, up against the glass. Provided the thing doesn't get so hot it would melt something


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm gonna spray my coweling area next...the part where timmy is having the build up.
I get that too.. but it usually is loose enough to just rip the ice chumks out and continue on my way..


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

How did you get the Alternating Current (120VAC) thing you bought to work on Direct Current (12 VDC)?


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

Timmy, have you tried it with 12v applied to it? Does it get warm? Just curious since it was designed for 120v AC and you are applying DC...

Matthew


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

The info for the 12V conversion came from here...

http://www.affordable-solar.com/pv.surviving.winter.htm

Scroll down a few paragraphs, you will see it.

Stumper, I spray my cowling before every storm with silicone spray. It only makes the ice chunks pull out easier after they build up.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

KCB;694267 said:


> I feel your pain, and think this is a great idea. I would put it inside. Wedged between the dash and the windshield, up against the glass. Provided the thing doesn't get so hot it would melt something


You're looking more for something like this then

Wiper Heater


----------



## Pitt4212 (Oct 18, 2008)

I just looked at those wiper heaters online and couldn't find any pricing. Do you know how much they cost and if they work well?


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes,

That might work too, only installed inside you need to transfer the heat all the way out into the cowling.

A set of those that are weather proof installed outside would be slick.


----------



## Pitt4212 (Oct 18, 2008)

When are you getting your next snow storm Timmy I am anxious to see how your new set up works because I can't stand the snow and ice build up under my wipers.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

timmy1;694323 said:


> The info for the 12V conversion came from here...
> 
> http://www.affordable-solar.com/pv.surviving.winter.htm
> 
> ...


Fluid film and silicone spray are not the same..Fluid film so far has impressed me with everything I have used it on... and it stays without a need to do it evertime you go out...
Snow will not stick to fluid film... I'll do my coweling and next storm I'll find out. I know it made a huge difference with my wipers.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Pitt4212;694339 said:


> I just looked at those wiper heaters online and couldn't find any pricing. Do you know how much they cost and if they work well?


Click the link, 42.86+shipping. A guy on the other site has them and says they work well.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

you can always make more strips imo if it doesnt heat enough? good idea though


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;694466 said:


> you can always make more strips imo if it doesnt heat enough? good idea though


Yes, a 30' yields ten 3 footers.

I have enough for 9 more if anyone else wants to give it a try.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i have the same problem , i think its dodge thing..the wipers push the snow downward, and after an hour, its all filled up ... the wipers dont even go down all the way

your 1/10 idea should work being that its just a big resistor. I would do some math on the amps first and im not sure how warm it will get, it does keep snow clean from roff tops, but not while driving


----------



## Dustball (Dec 5, 2008)

elite1msmith;694487 said:


> i have the same problem , i think its dodge thing..the wipers push the snow downward, and after an hour, its all filled up ... the wipers dont even go down all the way
> 
> your 1/10 idea should work being that its just a big resistor. I would do some math on the amps first and im not sure how warm it will get, it does keep snow clean from roff tops, but not while driving


Should be 0.6 amps per foot for 12 volts.


----------



## Scott13136 (Dec 25, 2008)

use a power inverter and run them on 110v. I have 110v in my truck all the time.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Pitt4212;694346 said:


> When are you getting your next snow storm Timmy I am anxious to see how your new set up works because I can't stand the snow and ice build up under my wipers.


If he could accurately predict when he was getting his next storm he could be making a billion a year replacing every single other weather person on the planet.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

have you tried thiswire out yet????


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

erkoehler;694187 said:


> I am interested to see if it will actually get hot enough while driving.


dittos...............


----------



## randym99 (Oct 20, 2008)

Neat idea.I,m like you, why buy it for $20 if ya can make it for $40.He-He Just kidding. If it works good for ya your all set.If not its great to see you/we all have some other things we can buy and try to solve this.Good luck.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Have you looked at Lunds cowl covers or asked around to see if they take care of the buildup? The cowl cover and a heat tape under it.....that should end the problem, if the tape alone doesn't quite cut it.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Timmy1, 

Does the wire get hot as you apply 12v DC?


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

festerw;694331 said:


> You're looking more for something like this then
> 
> Wiper Heater





festerw;694386 said:


> Click the link, 42.86+shipping. A guy on the other site has them and says they work well.


I bought a set from Polecat for my last truck. When I tried to reorder last month for my new truck the site wouldn't let me so I called Polecat. I was informed they no longer sell to the general public and referred me to one of their resellers(SchoolBusParts), I finally was able to order a set from them but the price was $60. I was going to order two sets but the price was a little too high. They do work great, just make sure your 12V connection is off with the ignition, they will run your battery down overnight if you forget to turn them off.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I bought a do it yourself rear window defroster kit from a local surplus store for $8, going to install a couple of the wires along the base of the windshield this spring for that- no problems normally with the buildup on the cowl like the OP is reporting on my Dodge, but the base of the windshield does, especially since the last coolent flush and t-stat change- I am not getting really hot heat air ion the cab. Originally the defrosters would do it all.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok,

I used it this last storm.

It does work, however as many of you have guessed, it doest seem to be warm enough for driving conditions. It seems to melt everything down while you're plowing at one location, then she ices up again in transit to the next one. Now, it was real cold while plowing this last storm (10-15 degrees). Maybe it will work better at 25-30 degrees?

I did find this...

http://www.frostfighter.com/adobe/2620-25 Truck Front Heater3.pdf

I may get the stick kit $35 and wire it into my existing fused switch.


----------



## NeTree (Nov 30, 2008)

mycirus;694299 said:


> How did you get the Alternating Current (120VAC) thing you bought to work on Direct Current (12 VDC)?


On a simple resistive load like this, it doesn't matter.


----------

